# Cheap Pen Blanks



## rd_ab_penman (May 31, 2016)

Picked this gun stock up at last weekends Cranbrook B.C. gun show for $5.00.
Should result in 15-20 Bolt Action and Lever Action pen blanks.

Les


----------



## MDWine (May 31, 2016)

I'm curious... let us know how many you actually get!


----------



## Rick_G (May 31, 2016)

A real nice looking piece of walnut Les.  Now you just have to cut it up and make one for the guy you bought/stole it from and hopefully he will keep you in mind when he runs across another like that.


----------



## More4dan (May 31, 2016)

The grip section would look amazing on a hidden tang Bowie.


----------



## mecompco (May 31, 2016)

Very nice piece of wood. I've been cutting up an old Kimber rifle stock for wood for my bolt-action pens. I do a Tru-Oil finish on them, just like I would for a real rifle stock and they come out great.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 5, 2016)

What did they think is wrong with it that they sold it so cheaply?


----------



## Trux (Jun 5, 2016)

What a bargain! That will make some nice blanks!


----------

